# Official Game Thread: Indiana @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / WB4 / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *<blink>Keep the Pace</blink>* 








*VS*









*Indian Pacers (35-33) (15-19 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (36-31) (20-13 at home) 









United Center, Saturday March 26th, 2005
Indiana @ Chicago 7:30pm	WGN Superstation / WB4 / NBALP*





































*Charleston-6'3-JOHNSON <> UCLA-6'7-MILLER <> Oak Hill-6'8-JACKSON <> Providence-6'10-CROSHERE <> Clemson-6'11-DAVIS*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


*Season Series*
Chicago Bulls 90 @ Indiana Pacers 100
Chicago Bulls 85 vs Indian Pacers 71
1-1


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Just a note, Anthony Johnson and Austin Croshere will probably be starting instead of Jamaal Tinsley and Jeff Foster. I doubt Tinsley plays another game this season.

I think the game thread pictures that you guys always post are hilarious, so I'll get in on the action for this one.









87







95


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

98










88


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Indiana Pacers can count on Saturday's pivotal contest against the Chicago Bulls at the United Center starting without a delay.

In their first game at The Palace of Auburn Hills since the infamous melee on November 19, the Pacers had to deal with someone calling in bomb threats, claiming that an arena employee hid an explosive device in their locker room.

After the start was delayed approximately 90 minutes and several players protested going through with the game, Indiana recorded its second win of the season in Detroit, 94-81 on Friday.

Austin Croshere scored 15 points and Reggie Miller added 14 for the Pacers, who had five players in double figures and eight players who scored at least eight points.

A victory over Chicago on Saturday would move Indiana within one-half game of the Bulls for the fifth seed in the Eastern Conference.

Chicago has won its last four games and trails Washington by one game for the fourth seed. On Friday, the Bulls posted a 94-86 win at Boston._


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

100








98


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Illinios
97

Illinios w/o Chicagoland
91


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

saturday night WGN game???

Bulls-131

Pacers-97

!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Another game that should have a play-off atmosphere. We should take this, though I'm sure Detroit felt the same way yesterday. We need to continue to show other Eastern Conference play-off teams that they want no part of us after the regular season is over.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> saturday night WGN game???
> 
> Bulls-131
> 
> ...



I don't know, you guys. Indiana just crushed Detroit. 

Key for the game: Deng on Miller?

Pacers 92
Bulls 95


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

97











82











I took this game thread to the next level here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Pacers 102
Bulls 91

Bulls are vastly improved, but they are not there yet.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

89








97


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Spud said:


> Pacers 102
> Bulls 91
> 
> Bulls are vastly improved, but they are not there yet.



Not to pick a fight, and certainly Indiana may win this one, but WHAT?

Not there yet?

You realize that we've beaten them already once this year, that we're ahead of them in the standings, that we're the home team, and that they are playing without O'Neal, Artest, and Tinsley, right?

I know they beat Detroit last night -- a feat we've only managed to do twice this season -- but how are we "not there yet"?

I'll agree that next season Indiana will return to the ranks of the elite. I'll agree that Indiana has an even chance of winning tonight's game. I will not agree, however, that we are "not there yet". I'll be surprised if we are not favored to win.


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

89









91


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

5th straight!!

Bulls 98

Pacers 91

Ben with 28


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

"Bulls Eye" on WGN right now. When was the last time WGN did a 30 minute pre game show? Hasn't happened in at least 3 years. I guess they finally realized this team is for real.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Sweet, it's on Superstation!

Winnable game but the Pacers have been playing good even with all their injuries/suspensions. Bulls must approach this game carefully, don't want to lose what should be our 37th win.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We are now 4-0 since I got the new Chandler jersey, including a very impressive 3-0 on the road with 2 of those wins over playoff teams.

Yes, I am wearing it once again, hopefully the shirt can go to 5-0 tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh wow. Hey there's a game tonight.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Would just like to say that that's the strangest rendition of the National Anthem I've ever heard. Very unique. and cool.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Man we play the wierdest intro music for the away team

also the crowd seems really into it tonight


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no hinrich tonight


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

lister333 said:


> no hinrich tonight


ya breaks my heart to hear it

just daggers my heart to hear pike starting


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good shot by curry


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice put back ba ad.bulls by 4


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

hopefully pike gets in foul trouble really fast he already has one


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Reggie is taking more shots than usual, he probably will draw some fouls too.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry very active early!!!!hope he keep the good mood!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dale davis so far no match for curry!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy looking great so far, one off a nice pass from AD.

Of course, I can't let the game only being only 2:07 old stop the requisite 'Eddy zero rebounds so far'...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This team is no match for us, if we don't play like complete and utter crap we are blowing them out.

20 pts give or take a few.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Good start of our d!!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

did he say gordon played 30 minutes last night?
If so maybe skiles is warming up to giving ben more playing time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what a move by eddy 10 points so far, bulls by9


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Curry With The Rebound....simply Stunning!

HES GOT 10 SO FAR TOO


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Awesome spin move by Eddy! 

That's two nights in a row he has pulled out a nice move I hadn't seen. 

Great start, 10 points in 4 minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What's up with Eddy Curry? He looks like a mid-90's Shaq out there.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

If Reggie is tired and not hitting, you guys are in trouble IMO.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are simply jumping on curry!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy 12 points in 5 1/2 minutes, almost a perfect game from him so far (he is perfect shooting, 3/3 and 6/6).


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

keep the pressure!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

OMFG!!!

Who arranged for the pods to come and for Shaq's pod to wind up in Eddy's bedroom?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Eddie Curry With An Amazing Move

His Is All Over The Pacers


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry total bersek


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Now Ad With The Monster Jam!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Pacers so afraid of Eddy, AD had 20 feet of open space to get the offensive board.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are scoring through ft


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Man I Always Get Nervous When Pargo Comes In

Things Just Dont Seem To Go Right


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miller drew anothe foull!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great start. Eddy's been a man among boys so far.

23-13 Bulls


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

There is no excuse to get an illegal D right now, the Pacers don't have the offensive threat on the floor to worry about that much.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy again!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC with another hook. 16 in the qtr for him.

Ben 0-3 FG

27-17 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls running,bulls by 12


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Shot By Deng

I Hope He Takes More Shots So Pargo Doesnt Take Em


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy 16, Pacers 17


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's Eddy's world. We're just living in it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's forcing the issue on O. We need to go to EC every trip down the court at least for this qtr.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The way Eddy is playin, I would pull any player that doesn't think first of feeding him in the post .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG Eddy 

18 in the qtr!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, Ben waiting to pass to Eddy, they didn't leave Eddy so he had to shoot!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Remember how we had issues gaurding tall gaurds like payton.

maybe Deng could be the answer, he moves like a gaurd pretty much


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a qtr. EC played the best offensive qtr of his career.

33-23 Bulls after 1.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Eddy with a great first qtr. I only hope he can keep the energy up :banana:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Pargo can shoot, but that's about all.

If Eddy played this aggressively every night, he'd be Shaq.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Eddie Only Had 16 In The Whole Game Last Nite
HES OUTDONE HIMSELF IN ONE QUARTER


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

when did the UC crowd start becoming regular victims of chemical attack? Heroin?

at least Eddy has some energy, unlike citizen Chicago


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice move by Tyson, looked like he got fouled but oh well.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

:jawdrop: eddy!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm loving the way Pargo is playing PG right now. I guess he just needed some time to settle down.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> I'm loving the way Pargo is playing PG right now. I guess he just needed some time to settle down.


Last night it was Deng, tonight Pargo... as soon as I say someone is playing bad in the game thread, they make a couple of nice plays.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*OT Miami lost to the BOBCATS. 79-73* :sour:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nah, the yahoo boxscore is just messed up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man what a game by illinois against arizona. overtime baby!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles giving them a chance to cut the lead?? I don't get this lineup on the floor right now. Griffin and Pike should never be on the floor together.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big o always there!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Rediculous! Rediculous! Absolutely Rediculous!

ILL -- INI ! ! ! ! !


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Rediculous! Rediculous! Absolutely Rediculous!
> 
> ILL -- INI ! ! ! ! !


 What a sweet comeback!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles giving them a chance to cut the lead?? I don't get this lineup on the floor right now. Griffin and Pike should never be on the floor together.


AMEN TO THAT...STOP PUTTING PIKE GRIFFEN AND PARGO IN AT THE SAME TIME, ONLY ONE OF THEM AT ONCE


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon missing a lot of chippies.

OMG REggie's ejected for arguing with the refs! :banana: 

Carlisle out too! :banana:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pathetic They run Reggie, and the coach, and the crowd give a smattering of polite applause!! 

The crowd is dead. RIP :dead: 
Softest in the NBA


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Arizona choked so hard. That was horrible.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> Arizona choked so hard. That was horrible.


 Hey we'll take it


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

illini won!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo having a good first half. He can beat his man off the dribble at will.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Pargo having a good first half. He can beat his man off the dribble at will.


Misses two straight wide open shots after that


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are giving them chances to get back in the game


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great drive to end the half by Pargo.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

What is skiles damn fascination with pargo

Pargo is not good and should not be seen unless we are winning by like 20

If you want instant offense call up ben gorodn


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Up 10 at the half.

EC 20 pts on 7-7 shooting.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of period bulls by ten


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> What is skiles damn fascination with pargo
> 
> Pargo is not good and should not be seen unless we are winning by like 20
> 
> If you want instant offense call up ben gorodn


Huh? He had a very solid first half and we looked good w/ him on the court. Skiles has to play him cuz Kirk's out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Illinois game over. Back to business with my main team.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

shagmopdog said:


> What is skiles damn fascination with pargo
> 
> Pargo is not good and should not be seen unless we are winning by like 20
> 
> If you want instant offense call up ben gorodn


Pargo 10 min, 4 pts, 3 reb, 3 ast

???


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Huh? He had a very solid first half and looked good w/ him on the court. And Skiles has to play him with Kirk out.


Give Deng pargo's minutes. Deng is healty now and he should've started tonight and not pike


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Huh? He had a very solid first half and looked good w/ him on the court. And Skiles has to play him with Kirk out.


I also liked how Skiles got Gordon and Duhon out before they picked up their 3 fouls.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Illini won????????????????? :clap: :clap: :clap: how in the earth that happened?When i closed the tv illini was trailed by 13 1.30 to go.wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :banana: :banana: :banana: details?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

always somebody trying to launch a coaching career on the message boards :clown:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why did Reggie and Rick get tossed?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Why did Reggie and Rick get tossed?


Reggie must have said something to the ref and got his 2nd Tech. Carlisle got two techs immediately after that.

Nice to see you back


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Orlando lost. Boston and Detroit in a tight one and Dallas is up 16 over Cleveland at the half.

Life if good!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Why did Reggie and Rick get tossed?


Almost impossible to tell from the 'GN feed.

Although Reggie could have easily been run even before that, when he wildly and angrily reacted to a foul being called when he attempted to elbow Nocioni in the head.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why we always play sluggish in the start of the second half? :curse:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone got an audio link? Please Please help!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Almost impossible to tell from the 'GN feed.
> 
> Although Reggie could have easily been run even before that, when he wildly and angrily reacted to a foul being called when he attempted to elbow Nocioni in the head.


Nocioni is an angel. He never does anything physical to the other players.

(Don't they always catch the guy who's retaliating?)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles will have to put in Gordon early this qtr. None of the guyz on the floor right now can really create their own shot off the dribble. EC's being doubled every time he touches the ball.

57-52 Bulls


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Nice to see you back








Thanks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> why we always play sluggish in the start of the second half? :curse:


This is ****ing ridiculous. The Bulls have a bad aversion to prosperity sometimes.

Skiles needs to quit farting around and put his best lineup in and win this game. I know these guys beat Detroit and all that but we just can't lose this one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich steps into the phonebooth and emerges as the caped superhero.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Deng and Gordon should get us on track now


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben and Deng in for Pike and Noce. Much needed substitution.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's wrong with that play?

Ben and Duhon open for the 3, Duhon doesn't pass, takes the shot, brick.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC finally ends the drought! Got good position.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Whats Curry's career point high?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I had a feeling Curry wouldn't get back in the game after he committed that foul at the end of Q2 and got yanked. I figured he got yanked to save him from getting another foul late in the half. 

But he's back.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I had a feeling Curry wouldn't get back in the game after he committed that foul at the end of Q2 and got yanked. I figured he got yanked to save him from getting another foul late in the half.
> 
> But he's back.


I wonder what the explanation for Tyson's absence is. I guess Skiles likes giving the opponent unimpeded looks for the majority of third quarters.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC saved us there.

We truly are the worst fast breaking team in the league. Just horrible decision making.

62-57 Bulls


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Yayyy I Asked For Deng To Take Pargo's Shots And Its Happening

Has Harrington been in yet btw?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Nocioni is an angel. He never does anything physical to the other players.


and we love him for it.....right?....right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Harrington has been in and played decently.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry's line for the night so far:* 27 pts(9-10 FG), 9-13 FTs, 6 rebs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> and we love him for it.....right?....right?


Better our thug than someone else's.

Yep.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Harrington has been in and played decently.


Ok thanks I just havnt noticed him cuz i get him and AD mixed up a lot since they are similar size and players


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

OUCH!

Croshere gets a dunk.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

That play by Pargo is exactly why I dont want him in.
I just dont trust him like I do Duhon

I guess its now a new nba rule that any team with an allstar that plays the bulls is allowed to travel down the lane


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC has shown a good ability to drive to the basket the last two games. I hope this continues.

75-68 Bulls after 3


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulss had a lot of balls rimming out in the first half, coming back to bite them noe that the offense is struggling. Defense is having problems too, which has hurt the offense really


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

btw finley has 7/7 3's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You know it's the Fan-O-Meter when:

we score a basket, and then the crowd quiets down.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The refs could call carrying everytime Gordon drives...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pargo not cluch


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was such an obvious off. foul. Really bad call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I can read lips. I know exadtly what Dale Davis said to the ref.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy out with a knee injury


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I can read lips. I know exadtly what Dale Davis said to the ref.


Yeah me too. The words that did it were **** and ****. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Celtics lose tonight and Cavs are going to lose they are down by like 21 going in the 4th


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Yeah me too. The words that did it were **** and ****. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :naughty: 

:grinning:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

austin crosshere 's head is totally a square


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's this... 3 in a row without Captain Kirk?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I can read lips. I know exadtly what Dale Davis said to the ref.


I think ANYONE could have read that.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

What happened to Eddy????


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Pargo with 2 more misses....

then makes a nice shot


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What's this... 3 in a row without Captain Kirk?


Please don't bring them back out, or else I might actually have to go back into hiding for real this time. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

does anyone knows if a team with a better record but not a division title, will get the home court in the second round of the playoffs?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What's this... 3 in a row without Captain Kirk?


He's got his own game going on...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

A win puts us 1 1/2 ahead of Cleveland, and ahead of Boston.

Washington is in Seattle tomorrow night, a Wiz loss puts us with identical 37-31 records, but the Bulls with the tie-breaker (conference record). 4th seed. 3rd best record in the East.

Unbelievable.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> What happened to Eddy????


Good Question, but Eddy didnt seem to be in pain. I hope him getting rapped is just that hes done with the game and is a little soar


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Please don't bring them back out, or else I might actually have to go back into hiding for real this time. :curse: :curse: :curse:


Pargo with 7 assists in 21 minutes.

7 rebounds, too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

lister333 said:


> does anyone knows if a team with a better record but not a division title, will get the home court in the second round of the playoffs?


In the second round it switches and the team with the best record gets home court regardless of whether they won their division.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why did Indy get rid of Brad Miller?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

What happened to EDDY???


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Can someone please tell me why its Pargo taking shots instead of Gordon? This is getting redundant.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is eddy done for tonight?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB said:


> He's got his own game going on...


The guys in the red shirts always die, too ;-)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> A win puts us 1 1/2 ahead of Cleveland, and ahead of Boston.
> 
> Washington is in Seattle tomorrow night, a Wiz loss puts us with identical 37-31 records, but the Bulls with the tie-breaker (conference record). 4th seed.
> 
> Unbelievable.



It is exactly as Pax planned.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo can be so Noce-like on the floor. Make u jump w/ joy on one play and then make u pull ur hair out the next.

None the less, a nice game by him. 6 pts, 7 rebs, 7 assists in 22 mins.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Pargo has only 6 points and has missed a ton of open shots, However his assists and rebounds are nice, if he could think pass first when hes cold i wouldnt mind him so much.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Pargo with 7 assists in 21 minutes.
> 
> 7 rebounds, too.


I know. Just don't mention Kirk in this thread. I swear if the the Kirk police on either side start their diatribes like they have done in the last 2 days, I'm out. :cheers:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Can someone please tell me why its Pargo taking shots instead of Gordon? This is getting redundant.


Pargo 2-9
Gordon 3-12

Not much difference tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Can someone please tell me why its Pargo taking shots instead of Gordon?


No, but I can tell you we're winning.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

the bulls backcourt were shooting a combined 6/33 from the field. :banana:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy bruised knee.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Curry has bruised right knee.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy bruised right knee


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Who said luol isnt an atlhetic player?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB said:


> Eddy bruised right knee


Where's kneepad when you need him?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Thank you, thank you and thank you.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Indianas playing dirty now


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon left his shot in Boston.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is eddy on he bench or in the locker room?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's D :clap:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

lister333 said:


> is eddy on he bench or in the locker room?


ON DA BIKE


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Pargo team-high 7 assists.

Pargo team-high 7 rebounds.

From here on out, I say anyone who claims this team doesn't win with defense is declared legally blind.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How long will Eddy be out?

I just want to see this squad completely healthy when I watch them on TNT this Thurs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I do know someone that got taste loss from a foosball table.

It's possible, and it's tragic.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

it actually would have been better for us if the Celtics would have beaten Detroit.. We won't be the sixth seed anyways


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Gordon left his shot in Boston.


Nah...he left his shot in February. Has been off this entire month aside from a few games. But good thing he's picked up other aspects of his game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Pargo team-high 7 assists.
> 
> Pargo team-high 7 rebounds.
> 
> From here on out, I say anyone who claims this team doesn't win with defense is declared legally blind.


7 assists is a terrific measure of defense.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> How long will Eddy be out?
> 
> I just want to see this squad completely healthy when I watch them on TNT this Thurs.


HE HAS A BRUISE AND THEY DONT WANT TO AGGRIVATE IT...ITS ONLY A BRUISE DONT WORRY.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gordon = DuPree


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Gordon left his shot in Boston.


I agree..... :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Nah...he left his shot in February. Has been off this entire month aside from a few games. But good thing he's picked up other aspects of his game.


Check the box score from last nights game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah Ben is cold as ice...unless he's at the free throw line.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Glad Gordon and Duhon can't shoot tonight. That won't do against Memphis


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

They finally called Gordon for Traveling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 8-8 FT

When his shot isn't working outside, at least he's drawing some fouls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He's taking the same shots he's been taking all season. But just can't make em' right now. And now with the bad turnover. We better not choke.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

He's not shooting well from the field, but 15 points from 15 shots is pretty acceptable for a guard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big miss from the FT line from them.

Just a 4 point game. 35 secs left. Our ball. Timeout Skiles.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:krazy:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Skiles is angry with himself for not playing Reiner


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

WTF, Harrington? Give them the lay-up, the 3-point plays are killing us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Siles diagrammed that play in the huddle?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Damn. 5 second turnover.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Nothing about nothing, but Othella has really been a nice surprise. He's a so much better Marcus Fizer than Fizer ever was -- with defense and efficiency to boot -- and within the offense.

Here's to you, Othella.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So we wanna lose I c :curse:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN!! Deng fudged it. This is not the first time hes been called on the 5 second before.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

At least it's not like we're missing Kirk's leadership down the stretch or anything... :biggrin:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> DAMN!! Deng fudged it. This is not the first time hes been called on the 5 second before.


No one got open, Pargo just kept running circles around duhon


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pacers about to steal this one..watch. The Bulls went to seep


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

The Bulls look like they need a floor general. Hmm?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls haven't given anyone else a chance to close games out as the floor general.

We're going to win anyway.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Sweet. We Won.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

We only missed 6 Free throws so far tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, now its OVER.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Foul gordon. Good strategy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

:banana:

We win.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Mavs beat the cavs by 31 points


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> The Bulls look like they need a floor general. Hmm?


Nah, we're fine


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

"Turn out the lights, the party's over..."

#5 seed, 4th best record in East, 1/2 game behind Wiz for 3rd best record as Wiz head to Seattle tomorrow.

:worship: Paxson

:worship: Skiles

I guess it's time to write the "Kirk Hinrich, We Don't Need You" song... :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Ben 10 pts 4th quarter, no FG


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben with another 10 point 4th qtr......all 10 from the line


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirk probly wouldve had an awsome 2nd half with everyone connentrating on curry


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Stephen Jackson is a machine


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn this team just isn't going easy.

Crowd's happy now they get Free Sandwich. That is IF Deng doesn't choke from the line.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The crowd is pissing me off. How can you care so much about a sandwich in a game like this?

I'm disgusted.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am amazed that this game isn't over yet......


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

_Kirk probly wouldve had an awsome 2nd half with everyone connentrating on curry_

Yeah, he might have gotten up to 41, 42%...


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Dagger From Deng


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the crowd made more noise for 100 points than they did all night

heres to the softest crowd in the NBA :cheers:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng splits. Crowd's happy. Bulls fans happy.

3-0 w/o Kirk baby :banana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Illini are going to St. Louis.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

We could maybe even take the #2 spot as wacked as that sounds


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

'night fellas. See you all in...well, whenever.

Peace.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I was cheering when we got the rebound, not when when it was clear we would have free throws.

Lame.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

I have huge respect for Rick Carlise and the Pacers. Missing Tinsley, Artest and JO and they still fight through every game. An impressive organisation.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

umm . . . what wynn said


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

UC crowd......the 100lb weaklings of the NBA

please don't beat us up when you see us on the street


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I was cheering when we got the rebound, not when when it was clear we would have free throws.
> 
> Lame.


No freaking kidding


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> UC crowd......the 100lb weaklings of the NBA
> 
> please don't beat us up when you see us on the street


 Dude get over it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Caller on the radio : "I don't want to start a controversy and even though Kirk is the heart and soul of this team, but Eddy is going to be a force in the playoffs"


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent win -- helps cement the fifth seed and in the pursuit of the four seed.

Ugliest wart on this win -- 6-37 shooting from our guards.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Dude get over it.


why? maybe mediocrity is OK for you....dude :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The crowd is pissing me off. How can you care so much about a sandwich in a game like this?
> 
> I'm disgusted.


Not much better than Houston, Van Gundy was booed when he had Barrett hold the ball with 99 points in a blowout victory over Utah. Sadly, it was deafening. 100+ points gets you a frikin Big Mac...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Thumbs up for the Bulls by avoiding a Arizona-like collapse tonight. :biggrin: Curry was a friggin monster and he actually got a few boards! Shame he had the sore/bruised knee in the 4th. 

Thumbs down for weak UC crowd that could barely "get it up" in crunch time. Pathetic to say the least. Vancouver Grizzlies fans were louder and they barely drew 10,000 a night. I noticed way too many kids, women and suits at the game. Chicago has a great sports atmosphere but the Bulls severely lack in that regard.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great W to establish 5th seed and get closer to 4th Wizards (who's Center is out now for 2-4 weeks)

Eddy was very impressive!


----------

